
Leopard release: October 26th! - nickb
http://www.engadget.com/2007/10/16/leopard-release-october-26th/
======
ralphb
Two notes of interest from the 300 new features list:

<http://www.apple.com/macosx/features/300.html>

"Ruby on Rails: Work in a developer's dreamland. Leopard is the perfect
platform for Ruby on Rails development, with Rails, Mongrel, and Capistrano
built in."

Yeah, ok. But then there's this:

"Cocoa Bridges: Use Ruby and Python as first-class languages for building
Cocoa applications, thanks to Objective-C bridges as well as full Xcode and
Interface Builder support."

Now that is pretty friggin cool, and there might be a significant competitive
edge there for the Ruby lovers/Objective-C haters.

I worked a bit with RubyCocoa (the open source project that is the basis for
Apple's implementation) two summers ago, and it didn't quite seem ready for
prime time then. But with Apple throwing its weight behind it, I'm suddenly
pretty exited about writing Cocoa applications.

Edit: spelling.

~~~
jamesbritt
> with Rails, Mongrel, and Capistrano built in.

This is nice and all, but how hard is running "gem install" ?

~~~
veritas
Or downloading Locomotive....

------
DocSavage
Not much of an online academic discount ($116 vs $129). Our campus bookstore
has no idea if Leopard pricing will be different than current Tiger pricing
($69). There also might be a program at your university for heavily discounted
upgrades. (e.g., UTexas:
<http://www.utexas.edu/computer/sales/applestudent.html>)

~~~
hello_moto
As a CS student in my University, we have access to Vista for free as a part
of MSDN-AA. Many students are taking this benefits. We can use the Vista
forever as long as it is not for commercial (which doesn't matter much).

Office 2007 ultimate cost 64 bucks forever (or 22 for a year)

------
Tichy
Ubuntu Gutsy Gibbon release on the 18th, that is the date I look forward to:
[http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/ubuntu-710-gutsy-
gibb...](http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/04/ubuntu-710-gutsy-gibbon-
release-dates.html)

